# Need an iPad cover recommendation



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

My iPad is in the mail and I was hoping for a recommendation for a cover. I'm a student who carries a lot of books, so I need something to protect it in my backpack, and I intend to use it in my classes AND my classroom. Was looking at the Otterbox Defender series, but I'm uncertain.

Help is appreciated


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I highly recommend Oberon Design's case. Portenzo is also an excellent option. You mentioned that you're planning on using it in your classroom- if your students will be handling it as well, then. Go with the Otterbox. If it's mostly just you, check out those two suggestions.

http://shop.portenzo.com
http://www.oberondesign.com/iPad.php

I actually just wrote a review for the Oberon cover, if you're interested:
http://femmenerd.blogspot.com/2010/12/oberon-design-ipad-case-review.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

That was a GREAT review on the Oberon you posted on your website, ScaryMerry!

Best wishes to all for a safe and healthy holiday season !


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh man, when I saw that Oberon case, I began to drool heavily. Unfortunately, all of my christmas/birthday money went to the pad, so the price is way out of my budget, which broke my heart a little (though I can see why the price is high - I appreciate the quality). All of those covers were beautiful.

I guess I amend my request to covers/cases under 50 dollars. I need something that'll protect, because if I break it, nobody will buy me a new one.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Then get the Otterbox. That'll be your best bet for under $50.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> That was a GREAT review on the Oberon you posted on your website, ScaryMerry!
> 
> Best wishes to all for a safe and healthy holiday season !


Thank you! And have a great holiday season yourself!


----------

